# Led lights



## Madmax1993 (May 22, 2018)

So my name is Max I got a 2016 Cruze limited LTZ, I want to to turn all my blinkers all LED lights, with load resistors, is it possible, or probably will have to replace the whole actual lights with led modules? If anyone has an idea. That will be great thank you!! ?? Cause I have come to the conclusion you can only have one set turn signals led an other with load resistors.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Madmax1993 said:


> So my name is Max I got a 2016 Cruze limited LTZ, I want to to turn all my blinkers all LED lights, with load resistors, is it possible,


Yes



Madmax1993 said:


> or probably will have to replace the whole actual lights with led modules? If anyone has an idea. That will be great thank you!! ??


No you do not



Madmax1993 said:


> Cause I have come to the conclusion you can only have one set turn signals led an other with load resistors.


I assume you mean front and rear - No, you can change both and you will need ballast resistors.

Talk to Nick at Diode Dynamics.  He should be able to help you.

FYI: I am speaking form experience with my Gen I.


----------

